
Chrome's on-by-default ad blocker – the one that doesn't block 99% of ads - known
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/09/chrome_ad_blocker/
======
username444
Google marketing trying to spread FUD about "ad blocking".

This is a malicious ads blocker, which should be a default feature of it's
browser. It's not an ad blocking extension at all.

------
superpie
While I'm for blocking malicious ads, I'm not huge on the idea of one of the
biggest advertising companies deciding what ads get blocked in the world's
most popular browser.

